# How can you unironically find jbs attractive?



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

Why do people like jbs? The most attractive hot women are 22-25. 18 and below, or those resembling them, look like obnoxious cartoon characters.

If you seriously think the bottom could ever compare with the top then you are retarded.


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Aug 31, 2021)

Nice cherry pick tard


----------



## cvzvvc (Aug 31, 2021)

Son, go bed a 25 year old girl and when her makeup rubs off during sex and you see the years of being pumped and dumped etched in the lines on her bare, SSRI'd face, maybe you'll rethink your statement.


----------



## Catawampus (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 31, 2021)

18-23 imo. 24 year olds start to look aged. Sucks that I'll be 24 by the time I ascend.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 31, 2021)

BugManBill said:


> Nice cherry pick tard


Members who reacted to message #2
All (3) +1 +1 (3)

Amnesia


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Aug 31, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> Son, go bed a 25 year old girl and when her makeup rubs off during sex and you see the years of being pumped and dumped etched in the lines on her bare, SSRI'd face, maybe you'll rethink your statement.


OP is a tranny


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 31, 2021)

I do too love eating meat 5 years past its expiration date


----------



## gamma (Aug 31, 2021)

Do you know that boobs are already developed at 16 and don't grow after 
There are flat women and teen with big tits


----------



## cloUder (Aug 31, 2021)

16 year old cute virgin girl fogs 20+ year old roasties


----------



## gamma (Aug 31, 2021)

Belle Delphine is 21 btw not jb


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I do too love eating meat 5 years past its expiration date





BugManBill said:


> Nice cherry pick tard





Catawampus said:


> View attachment 1296405





cloUder said:


> 16 year old cute virgin girl fogs 20+ year old roasties




Your ideas of attractiveness are literally influenced by tiktok and anime. Fucking sad lmao.


----------



## cloUder (Aug 31, 2021)

cloUder said:


> 16 year old cute virgin girl fogs 20+ year old roasties


also they dont require makeup cause they look good naturally


----------



## cloUder (Aug 31, 2021)

Nothinginparticular said:


> Your ideas of attractiveness are literally influenced by tiktok and anime. Fucking sad lmao.


dont use both


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 31, 2021)

BugManBill said:


> Nice cherry pick tard


The irony he chose a pic of a girl who acts like a teenager


----------



## cloUder (Aug 31, 2021)

Nothinginparticular said:


> Your ideas of attractiveness are literally influenced by tiktok and anime. Fucking sad lmao.


its normal for a man to want a girl as young and as fertile as possible


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

gamma said:


> Belle Delphine is 21 btw not jb


Did you miss the part where I said "or those resembling them?" Read again tard.


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Aug 31, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> The irony he chose a pic of a girl who acts like a teenager
> 
> View attachment 1296413


it's a tranny


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

cloUder said:


> its normal for a man to want a girl as young and as fertile as possible


Women are at peak fertility from late teens to late twenties.


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> Son, go bed a 25 year old girl and when her makeup rubs off during sex and you see the years of being pumped and dumped etched in the lines on her bare, SSRI'd face, maybe you'll rethink your statement.


Time to go fuck your body pillow as you lament that anime girls will never actually exist.


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Aug 31, 2021)

Nothinginparticular said:


> Women are at peak fertility from late teens to late twenties.


and you'll never be one you disgusting transexual haha


----------



## Matthias8272 (Aug 31, 2021)

op ^


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

Matthias8272 said:


> View attachment 1296417
> 
> op ^


Pepe mogs you, so I fail to see the problem.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 31, 2021)

No you're a young man and you can't fuck young women
You GOTTA LIKE old roasties


----------



## Matthias8272 (Aug 31, 2021)

Nothinginparticular said:


> Pepe mogs you, so I fail to see the problem.


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

Matthias8272 said:


> View attachment 1296419







^^^leaked footage of @Matthias8272


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> No you're a young man and you can't fuck young women
> You GOTTA LIKE old roasties


22 is not old you fucking idiot. Imagine actually getting an autistic superiority complex over a literal model in favor of a photo-filtered bitch who sells herpes bathwater. As if you could ever get either lmao.


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 31, 2021)

my choice comes from having fucked almost 200 girls and consistently I found the girls Ive banged under 18 to be the tightest by far

even non virgin under 18 girls tighter than virgin girls ive fucked over 18

given my dick already is not very sensitive i would favor tightness in pussy over all else


*but given my current location its illegal to bang JBs so I havent in a while and would never break the law just to get pussy to be clear *


----------



## Matthias8272 (Aug 31, 2021)

Nothinginparticular said:


> View attachment 1296422
> 
> ^^^leaked footage of @Matthias8272


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> my choice comes from having fucked almost 200 girls and consistently I found the girls Ive banged under 18 to be the tightest by far
> 
> even non virgin under 18 girls tighter than virgin girls ive fucked over 18
> 
> ...


Thanks for admitting that you're a pedo degenerate. Opinion discarded.


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 31, 2021)

Nothinginparticular said:


> Thanks for admitting that you're a pedo degenerate. Opinion discarded.


define pedo

but yeah i havent fucked a girl under 14 ever to be clear


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

Matthias8272 said:


> View attachment 1296428


----------



## gamma (Aug 31, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> even non virgin under 18 girls tighter than virgin girls ive fucked over 18


How it's possible? A virgin girl should be super tight


Amnesia said:


> but given my current location its illegal to bang JBs so I havent in a while and would never break the law just to get pussy to be clear


Come to Europe Amnesia, 14 yo is legal here


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> define pedo
> 
> but yeah i havent fucked a girl under 14 ever to be clear







By definition, under 18 and sometimes under 16 is considered as legally a child. Therefore you having sexual interest in them makes you legally a pedo.


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

gamma said:


> How it's possible? A virgin girl should be super tight
> 
> Come to Europe Amnesia, 14 yo is legal here
> View attachment 1296432


Kys fucking degenerate.


----------



## gamma (Aug 31, 2021)

Nothinginparticular said:


> Kys fucking degenerate.


Why degenerate? I'm just speaking of what our country says it's legal. Legal! There's nothing wrong in fucking a 16 yo girl. This is what says the law


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 31, 2021)

Nothinginparticular said:


> View attachment 1296435
> 
> By definition, under 18 and sometimes under 16 is considered as legally a child. Therefore you having sexual interest in them makes you legally a pedo.



muh law. OP is the type of soycuck that if they changed the age of consent to 20 tomorrow he'd be screaming that liking 18 year old gilrs is sick and perverted then.


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

gamma said:


> Why degenerate?


You literally are attracted to girls resemble children. You are disgusting and all pedos should be gassed into oblivion.


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> muh law. OP is the type of soycuck that if they changed the age of consent to 20 tomorrow he'd be screaming that liking 18 year old gilrs is sick and perverted then.


Go fap to some more loli porn you worthless pedo fuck. Also kys.


----------



## gamma (Aug 31, 2021)

Nothinginparticular said:


> You literally are attracted to girls resemble children. You are disgusting and all pedos should be gassed into oblivion.


I'm not saying that I prefer teen girls
I only said what is legal and what is not in Europe. Blame the laws that allow it


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 31, 2021)

Nothinginparticular said:


> You literally are attracted to girls resemble children. You are disgusting and all pedos should be gassed into oblivion.


yeah this resembles a child. U cant put a universal age on what suddenly becomes a child vs adult, its arbitrary 


shes 14






kys u NPC soyfag


----------



## Deleted member 14303 (Aug 31, 2021)

18-20 anything over it looks really bad white women age like complete shit


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Aug 31, 2021)

would rather smash the latter and just got a semi srs


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> yeah this resembles a child. U cant put a universal age on what suddenly becomes a child vs adult, its arbitrary
> 
> 
> shes 14
> ...


As if you could ever get her anyway? Keep deluding yourself pedotard.
The real reason you faggots prefer belle dumbitch over real women is because you know that's all you'll be able to handle. Anything more advanced makes you quake with fear.


----------



## tommyice (Aug 31, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> Son, go bed a 25 year old girl and when her makeup rubs off during sex and you see the years of being pumped and dumped etched in the lines on her bare, SSRI'd face, maybe you'll rethink your statement.


this tbh, ain't nothing worse than revealing the busted face underneath the make up, shit'll make you go volcel no lie


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (Aug 31, 2021)

Nothinginparticular said:


> View attachment 1296435
> 
> By definition, under 18 and sometimes under 16 is considered as legally a child. Therefore you having sexual interest in them makes you legally a pedo.


science defines pedophilia as attraction to children under 12
above that age its hebephilia or ephebophilia


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

burrito1337 said:


> 18-20 anything over it looks really bad white women age like complete shit


That sounds like a convenient cope for why you are too afraid and autistic to approach real women. People are more dysgenic than ever and you are no exception.


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

Future chad said:


> science defines pedophilia as attraction to children under 12
> above that age its ebophilia or ephebophilia





tommyice said:


> this tbh, ain't nothing worse than revealing the busted face underneath the make up, shit'll make you go volcel no lie


Ok pedos. Keep flexing mental gymnastics techniques.


----------



## Deleted member 14303 (Aug 31, 2021)

Nothinginparticular said:


> That sounds like a convenient cope for why you are too afraid and autistic to approach real women. People are more dysgenic than ever and you are no exception.


You do know that most women over the age of 20 already have 30+ partners


----------



## Matthias8272 (Aug 31, 2021)

Nothinginparticular said:


> View attachment 1296435
> 
> By definition, under 18 and sometimes under 16 is considered as legally a child. Therefore you having sexual interest in them makes you legally a pedo.


Legally


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (Aug 31, 2021)

Nothinginparticular said:


> Ok pedos. Keep flexing mental gymnastics techniques.


I am just saying the truth, think about it
is a 16yo physically or mentally the same as a 4yo child ?
of course its not
thats why its not pedophilia


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

Matthias8272 said:


> Legally
> View attachment 1296470


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

Future chad said:


> I am just saying the truth, think about it
> is a 16yo physically or mentally the same as a 4yo child ?
> of course its not
> thats why its not pedophilia


It still denotes connotations of attraction to child-like characteristics. If age were truly just a number, and you simply preferred the appearance of a mature but young woman attractive, then that would make more sense. But you and the others here are specifically saying you prefer 16 year olds and _underaged _girls, implying that you find childish traits themselves more attractive. Nice try pedo.


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Aug 31, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Members who reacted to message #2
> All (3) +1 +1 (3)
> 
> Amnesia


Elaborate please? 🙂


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (Aug 31, 2021)

Nothinginparticular said:


> It still denotes connotations of attraction to child-like characteristics. If age were truly just a number, and you simply preferred the appearance of a mature but young woman attractive, then that would make more sense. But you and the others here are specifically saying you prefer 16 year olds and _underaged _girls, implying that you find childish traits themselves more attractive. Nice try pedo.


I never even said that I prefer underaged girls dude
simply that its not pedophilia
wheter you like or not hephebophilia ( attraction to teenagers between the age of 15 and 19yo) is normal and healthy
studies I found said most men are hephebophiles


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Aug 31, 2021)

Nothinginparticular said:


> Your ideas of attractiveness are literally influenced by tiktok and anime. Fucking sad lmao.


Who gave you permission to reply to me you fucking nigger

apologize rn u little kike


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

BugManBill said:


> Who gave you permission to reply to me you fucking nigger
> 
> apologize rn u little kike


No faggot.

This what you are attracted to btw:


----------



## CFW432 (Aug 31, 2021)

This mans logic sounds like that of a foid.

"The real reason you faggots prefer belle dumbitch over real women is because you know that's all you'll be able to handle. Anything more advanced makes you quake with fear."

This line is used by older women all the time when they see guys going after younger women. Guys i think OP might actually be a foid...


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Aug 31, 2021)

Nothinginparticular said:


> No faggot.
> 
> This what you are attracted to btw:
> View attachment 1296480


No matter how much you cry, I don’t want to fuck you u little tranny


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Guys i think OP might actually be a foid...


You wish you could talk to a girl without paying her lol.


----------



## CFW432 (Aug 31, 2021)

Nothinginparticular said:


> You wish you could talk to a girl without paying her lol.


I literally would never even consider escorting tbh so that avenue is closed indefinitely, i might rope before i do that.


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

BugManBill said:


> No matter how much you cry, I don’t want to fuck you u little tranny


As if anyone wants to be fucked by your two incher lol. Maybe that's why you prefer underage girls--their tighter holes would enable them to actually enjoy your hapa weewee.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Aug 31, 2021)

*Once a woman has reached sexual maturity, they are attractive.* *Most women reach sexual maturity at about 14-16 years old. *People bark muh pedophillia but pedophillia is attraction to prepubescent girls. In a fair few countries age of constent is 15 years old. *There is a reason people attractive underaged women jailbait teens*. Its because they are attractive despite being below the age of consent.

This is Eva Gross. In this picture she is 15 and she has over 300k followers on IG. She even made a meme video on her IG stating her age of 15 followed up by an FBI meme. She has also been to dubai. *I wonder what pretty IG models get up to with rich chadbuls in dubai... *Its a pretty common theme that these teenage girls get bombarded by older male celebrities trying to slide into their DMs...




Im not saying that it should be legal, but to bark that jbs are unattractive goes against the enitre premise of a JB.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Aug 31, 2021)

man i wish pinkwell was in this thread rn


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Aug 31, 2021)

You were.making threads about how people over 30 shouldnt have kids and now this jfl


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> *Once a woman has reached sexual maturity, they are attractive.* *Most women reach sexual maturity at about 14-16 years old. *People bark muh pedophillia but pedophillia is attraction to prepubescent girls. In a fair few countries age of constent is 15 years old. *There is a reason people attractive underaged women jailbait teens*. Its because they are attractive despite being below the age of consent.
> 
> This is Eva Gross. In this picture she is 15 and she has over 300k followers on IG. She even made a meme video on her IG stating her age of 15 followed up by an FBI meme. She has also been to dubai. *I wonder what pretty IG models get up to with rich chadbuls in dubai... *Its a pretty common theme that these teenage girls get bombarded by older male celebrities trying to slide into their DMs...
> View attachment 1296490
> ...


It's not the jb body I dislike, rather it's their faces. They may be slimmer and have lower WHR but that's where the attraction ends. Face-wise, they could easily look like young boys if they removed their makeup. No striking adult definition, just boring really.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 31, 2021)

Here to rile up Looksmax.org members, I see.


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Aug 31, 2021)

gamma said:


> Do you know that boobs are already developed at 16 and don't grow after
> There are flat women and teen with big tits


ye
i remember a girl in my 8th grade class with huge tits and short (and italian descent). This was prob when i looked my best ever cuz i was just slightly overweight/chubby, she gave me some iois like smiling and shit but i din know what to make of it so i dindu nuffin. Later my mom told me the girls mom told her she was into me, idr if this was when i graduated middle school or before. Fast forward to now im 20, obese, and depressed, and the girl prob had 2 ton chad cocks inserted in her. I mean i doubt she was a virgin even then, but obv theres no comparing to what wouldve happened by now.


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Here to rile up Looksmax.org members, I see.


Or maybe you're just easily riled lmao. It seems to be shockingly easy to offend the fragile retards here.


----------



## Vermilioncore (Aug 31, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> define pedo
> 
> but yeah i havent fucked a girl under 14 ever to be clear


But you have fucked a girl 14 years of age


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Aug 31, 2021)

Nothinginparticular said:


> It's not the jb body I dislike, rather it's their faces. They may be slimmer and have lower WHR but that's where the attraction ends. Face-wise, they could easily look like young boys if they removed their makeup. No striking adult definition, just boring really.


Fair enough. In reality idgaf about jb's. The time window I had to fuck JBs has vanished. No point in coping anymore. Women in their 20s are still attractive, but it would have been nice to take somebodies virginity (and lose mine with them). I think this is the real appeal of jbs. Alot of users here including me missed out on teen love. *People bark sayings its cope but you have missed out if you never had teen love. *

Ultimately its over now and for the most part I have moved on mentally.

I am probably going to end up ascending with a girl who has lots of sexual experience. Then she won't want to see me again because I am a virgin at 22 . Just imagine having no sexual experience when your friends have been slaying for +4 years. I literally cannot compete.


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 31, 2021)

.


Vermilioncore said:


> But you have fucked a girl 14 years of age


yes i was once 14 years old too


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 31, 2021)

Nothinginparticular said:


> Or maybe you're just easily riled lmao. It seems to be shockingly easy to offend the fragile retards here.


I'm not, but others will be. 


Nothinginparticular said:


> Women are at peak fertility from late teens to late twenties.


Female fertility is on the decline after sexual maturation (15-16). If you're going to include late 20s as "peak fertility," you may as well extend that up to menopause because women are still technically fertile up until then.


----------



## Beanermaxxer (Aug 31, 2021)

Because i don’t want to fuck old used roasties, why would i waste my young years fucking 20 year olds when i can fuck prime girls that are my age


----------



## Beanermaxxer (Aug 31, 2021)

Nothinginparticular said:


> As if anyone wants to be fucked by your two incher lol. Maybe that's why you prefer underage girls--their tighter holes would enable them to actually enjoy your hapa weewee.


@Mods this is probably a 28 year old roastie


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Female fertility is on the decline after sexual maturation (15-16). If you're going to include late 20s as "peak fertility," you may as well extend that up to menopause because women are still technically fertile up until then.


Generally "peak fertility" is more of a range rather than a specific number. Women's follicle counts decline from the moment they are born, but obviously infants and preteens aren't more fertile for having more eggs than a 20 year old.

Fertility is governed by multiple factors away from egg counts alone, such as hormonal changes. Because of a combination of the afore mentioned factors, the most "fertile" age (aka most easily impregnated) is actually above twenty even though women sexually mature by 16. Simple science defeats most of these shit arguments you guys are making.


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

Beanermaxxer said:


> @Mods this is probably a 28 year old roastie


Not even a roastie would be interested in you ugly autistic failures jfl. Keep imagining that anyone wants you.


----------



## Beanermaxxer (Aug 31, 2021)

Nothinginparticular said:


> Not even a roastie would be interested in you ugly autistic failures jfl. Keep imagining that anyone wants you.


I guess but who cares lmao, Mexican roasties are attracted to ultra masculine men, i don’t give a fuck about what roasties find attractive as long as young prime women are attracted to me


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

Beanermaxxer said:


> i can fuck prime girls that are my age


Braindead zoomertard confirmed. Your generation has more personality disorders than hopes for the future. Now I understand why you have the reasoning of a chimp in heat. 
Also, something tells me that not even the "prime" girls would want you lol.


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

Beanermaxxer said:


> as long as young prime women are attracted to me


But that's not happening either


----------



## Beanermaxxer (Aug 31, 2021)

Nothinginparticular said:


> Braindead zoomertard confirmed. Your generation has more personality disorders than hopes for the future. Now I understand why you have the reasoning of a chimp in heat.
> Also, something tells me that not even the "prime" girls would want you lol.


I live in mexico you retarded roastie, we don’t have all those mental disorders that first world zoomers have.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 31, 2021)

Nothinginparticular said:


> Generally "peak fertility" is more of a range rather than a specific number. Women's follicle counts decline from the moment they are born, but obviously infants and preteens aren't more fertile for having more eggs than a 20 year old.
> 
> Fertility is governed by multiple factors away from egg counts alone, such as hormonal changes. Because of a combination of the afore mentioned factors, the most "fertile" age (aka most easily impregnated) is actually above twenty even though women sexually mature by 16. Simple science defeats most of these shit arguments you guys are making.
> 
> View attachment 1296519


What hormonal changes? Unless pregnancy occurs (spiking particular estrogenic levels), estrogen and testosterone production are on the decline after sexual maturation.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 31, 2021)

OP is a foid


----------



## Beanermaxxer (Aug 31, 2021)

Nothinginparticular said:


> But that's not happening either


Keep projecting yourself, i’ve probably fucked more women this summer than you ever will in your entire life


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

Beanermaxxer said:


> I live in mexico you retarded roastie, we don’t have all those mental disorders that first world zoomers have.


Oh even better, a shitskin dumbfuck from a 3rd world country 
Yeah, the roasties and the prime girls are just DROOLING over you and your ugly ape face. Kys.


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

Beanermaxxer said:


> Keep projecting yourself, i’ve probably fucked more women this summer than you ever will in your entire life


But I thought I was a roastie a few minutes ago? Fucking retard you can't even keep track of your own low IQ bullshit.


----------



## Beanermaxxer (Aug 31, 2021)

Nothinginparticular said:


> Oh even better, a shitskin dumbfuck from a 3rd world country
> Yeah, the roasties and the prime girls are just DROOLING over you and your ugly ape face. Kys.


Keep barking for me you cumskin truecel, defending roasties won’t get you more sex


----------



## Beanermaxxer (Aug 31, 2021)

Nothinginparticular said:


> But I thought I was a roastie a few minutes ago? Fucking retard you can't even keep track of your own low IQ bullshit.


I did until you pulled out the autistic stats


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

Beanermaxxer said:


> Keep barking for me you cumskin truecel, defending roasties won’t get you more sex
> View attachment 1296539


Cope more and pick some more vegetables for me you subhuman oompa loopa.


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

Beanermaxxer said:


> I did until you pulled out the autistic stats


Translation: You are literally incapable of forming a coherent opinion or original thought because your double digit IQ disallows it.


----------



## Beanermaxxer (Aug 31, 2021)

Nothinginparticular said:


> Translation: You are literally incapable of forming a coherent opinion or original thought because your double digit IQ disallows it.


Translation: I can change my opinions because i’m not an autistic cumskin that spends his night barking for random users in an obscure PSL forum goodnight faggot, it was fun to talk with you


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> What hormonal changes? Unless pregnancy occurs (spiking particular estrogenic levels), estrogen and testosterone production are on the decline after sexual maturation.


Where are you getting this information from? Did you make it up? Hormones such as estradiol generally increase for women after 18. Their hormone cycles also become more regular during the twenties, allowing for more optimal and predictable windows for reproductive capacity.


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Aug 31, 2021)

Beanermaxxer said:


> @Mods this is probably a 28 year old roastie


worse it's a tranny


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

Beanermaxxer said:


> Translation: I can change myself opinions because i’m not an autistic cumskin that spends his night barking for random users in an obscure PSL forum goodnight faggot, it was fun to talk with you


Goodnight subhuman retard, keep fantasizing about women actually wanting you and getting offended by my posts.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 31, 2021)

Nothinginparticular said:


> Where are you getting this information from? Did you make it up? Hormones such as estradiol generally increase for women after 18. Their hormone cycles also become more regular during the twenties, allowing for more optimal and predictable windows for reproductive capacity.











Again, the reason estrogen levels continue to rise past sexual maturation in an average sample of women is that a larger percentage of the female population starts reproducing as they progress into their 20s. Pregnancy (and lactation) spike estrogen levels past the baseline at sexual maturity.


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 31, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Again, the reason estrogen levels continue to rise past sexual maturation in an average sample of women is that a larger percentage of the female population starts reproducing as they progress into their 20s. Pregnancy (and lactation) spike estrogen levels past the baseline at sexual maturity.


Your own graphs are disproving your initial argument about fertility potential and hormones. Just awhile ago you were saying that hormones declined around twenty, which is clearly false. Also, most of those studies almost always control for number of children conceived (i.e they make sure that the changes aren't related to pregnancy factors).


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 31, 2021)

Nothinginparticular said:


> Your own graphs are disproving your initial argument about fertility potential and hormones. Just awhile ago you were saying that hormones declined around twenty, which is clearly false. Also, most of those studies almost always control for number of children conceived (i.e they make sure that the changes aren't related to pregnancy factors).


The first graph does not disprove my initial argument because it clearly shows testosterone levels already on the steady decline in a woman's late teens. Did you even look at it?

I cannot find a study that completely controls for pregnancy and oral contraceptive use (both will raise systemic estrogen levels over time, on average). I'm simply explaining to you why modern studies will show female estrogen levels peaking in a woman's 20s, on average.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 31, 2021)

This is OP


----------



## zeke714 (Sep 1, 2021)

OP is a oldfag loser who can only attract roasties and tatted up milfs . JB appeal is everything


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Sep 1, 2021)

zeke714 said:


> OP is a oldfag loser who can only attract roasties and tatted up milfs . JB appeal is everything


it's a 30 year old tranny


----------



## Haven (Sep 1, 2021)

This faggot again


----------



## Haven (Sep 1, 2021)

Just are unattractive but this is attractie according to you


go er low iq faggot


----------



## RODEBLUR (Sep 1, 2021)

Nothinginparticular said:


> Why do people like jbs? The most attractive hot women are 22-25. 18 and below, or those resembling them, look like obnoxious cartoon characters.
> 
> If you seriously think the bottom could ever compare with the top then you are retarded.
> 
> ...


the bottom is 22 lol and i still find her more attractive then the top lool


----------



## wristcel (Sep 1, 2021)

....


----------



## TITUS (Sep 1, 2021)

OP is most likely a post wall roastie.


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 1, 2021)

Masculine men like women and not adult girls. Only underdeveloped cucks see an attraction to 16 year old chicken asses


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 1, 2021)

gamma said:


> Do you know that boobs are already developed at 16 and don't grow after
> There are flat women and teen with big tits





cvzvvc said:


> Son, go bed a 25 year old girl and when her makeup rubs off during sex and you see the years of being pumped and dumped etched in the lines on her bare, SSRI'd face, maybe you'll rethink your statement.





Amnesia said:


> I do too love eating meat 5 years past its expiration date





cloUder said:


> 16 year old cute virgin girl fogs 20+ year old roasties





gamma said:


> Why degenerate? I'm just speaking of what our country says it's legal. Legal! There's nothing wrong in fucking a 16 yo girl. This is what says the law



yikes!! found the pedos


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 1, 2021)

TITUS said:


> OP is most likely a post wall roastie.


she is


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 1, 2021)

BugManBill said:


> Nice cherry pick tard


Not even a cherry pick, bottom mogs top to oblivion.


----------



## AlexAP (Sep 1, 2021)

Beanermaxxer said:


> i don’t give a fuck about what roasties find attractive


Meanwhile, this is your profile pic


----------



## Beanermaxxer (Sep 1, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Meanwhile, this is your profile pic
> View attachment 1297241



That’s not a roastie, she is a based virgin


----------



## wristcel (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## OOGABOOGA (Sep 1, 2021)

Can’t wait to leave this gay country jfl


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 1, 2021)

Nothinginparticular said:


> Your own graphs are disproving your initial argument about fertility potential and hormones. Just awhile ago you were saying that hormones declined around twenty, which is clearly false. Also, most of those studies almost always control for number of children conceived (i.e they make sure that the changes aren't related to pregnancy factors).


Rip got dismantled by based trutle like every other fag similar to you who comes here jfl and then you run away so typical. That or rage ( you are pedoo faggg)but never good counter arguments


----------



## coolguy1 (Sep 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I do too love eating meat 5 years past its expiration date


Aajonuspilled


----------



## Deleted member 14551 (Sep 2, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> Son, go bed a 25 year old girl and when her makeup rubs off during sex and you see the years of being pumped and dumped etched in the lines on her bare, SSRI'd face, maybe you'll rethink your statement.


----------



## Bdf4030 (Sep 3, 2021)

That fucking pink haired bitch is so over rated its retarded


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 12, 2021)

wristcel said:


> ....


Where is second vid from?


----------



## wristcel (Sep 13, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Where is second vid from?


from an old Megan Turi vid. She deleted all her youtube stuff but this person saved some stuff. Not the same clip though


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Sep 13, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> The irony he chose a pic of a girl who acts like a teenager
> 
> View attachment 1296413


And the fact that she was a sex symbol proves JBS are the most appealing


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Sep 13, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> This mans logic sounds like that of a foid.
> 
> "The real reason you faggots prefer belle dumbitch over real women is because you know that's all you'll be able to handle. Anything more advanced makes you quake with fear."
> 
> This line is used by older women all the time when they see guys going after younger women. Guys i think OP might actually be a foid...


Or a troll


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Sep 13, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> .
> 
> yes i was once 14 years old too


Ah yes and now ur 22


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 11, 2022)

Nothinginparticular said:


> Go fap to some more loli porn you worthless pedo fuck. Also kys.


Damn, the dude I quoted needs to be burned alive by the law for being a cuckold.

I won’t go for illegal age femoids myself but only cucks care about this type of shit.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 11, 2022)

cvzvvc said:


> Son, go bed a 25 year old girl and when her makeup rubs off during sex and you see the years of being pumped and dumped etched in the lines on her bare, SSRI'd face, maybe you'll rethink your statement.


I will take a 19 year old femoid over a 60 year old one.


----------



## Deleted member 15748 (Feb 11, 2022)

Nothinginparticular said:


> Why do people like jbs? The most attractive hot women are 22-25. 18 and below, or those resembling them, look like obnoxious cartoon characters.
> 
> If you seriously think the bottom could ever compare with the top then you are retarded.
> 
> ...


AGREED

If you look at those pedo hunter videos on youtube, you notice the guy chasing young girls is always looking deformed and stunted, that is how I imagine these guys commenting


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 11, 2022)

pharmacymaxx said:


> AGREED
> 
> If you look at those pedo hunter videos on youtube, you notice the guy chasing young girls is always looking deformed and stunted, that is how I imagine these guys commenting


The hunter videos come to show how violent normies are. They physically try to attack dude’s over a non-existing femoid, sometimes end up actually succeeding in the physical attack.


----------



## Deleted member 15748 (Feb 11, 2022)

BrettyBoy said:


> The hunter videos come to show how violent normies are. They physically try to attack dude’s over a non-existing femoid, sometimes end up actually succeeding in the physical attack.


yeah people are apes we knew it already, dont act like non normies are all jesus


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 11, 2022)

pharmacymaxx said:


> yeah people are apes we knew it already, dont act like non normies are all jesus


Clearly not all of them, I know.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 11, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> kys u NPC soyfag


Tbh.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 11, 2022)

Your 'innocent teenager' normie whore Bianca Devins deserved it. Always good when normal fags get what they need, nice and slow painful death, just like privileged scum deserve.


----------



## Deleted member 17375 (Feb 11, 2022)

The most attractive foids are 13-16. You can cherrypick all you want, it won't change that fact.


----------

